# [SOLVED] Windows Explorer search returns no results



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I'll do my best to make you understand my issue using various screenshots.

The following image is a screenshot of my 'Movies' folder located on my external hard drive disk (3TB).









The problem is that when I use the Windows Explorer search function to search for a specific film (or films) within the folder, it does not return results. For example, here is a screenshot of the film 'Fast Five' that you can clearly see is present and accounted for in the 'Movies' folder:









But when I search for it, there are no results. I even tried narrowing down the keywords but that doesn't help at all:









I even made sure that the external hard drive disk has been indexed:









I also made sure that all file types were being indexed on the external drive but that too did not help:









Can any suggest some troubleshooting steps? This has been bothering me for quite a while considering this is a fairly large folder with just over 500 files so the search feature is quite important.

Thanks!


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Windows Explorer search returns no results*

Hey Solidify,

Have you tested this under a different account? Worth creating one and testing buddy..

/ Crit


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows Explorer search returns no results*

Your GoFlex drive *F:* has not been indexed since you added these movies or the Drive Letter has changed. Go to *Start/Control Panel/Indexing Options/Modify* and put a check in the *F: *drive box


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Windows Explorer search returns no results*



spunk.funk said:


> Your GoFlex drive *F:* has not been indexed since you added these movies or the Drive Letter has changed. Go to *Start/Control Panel/Indexing Options/Modify* and put a check in the *F: *drive box


It was indeed already indexed, like I mentionned. This is how I found it:









No fix yet.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Windows Explorer search returns no results*



Solidify said:


> No fix yet.


Any joy under a different account? I think this is tied in with Windows Search - It's been known to change registry values and not revert them :angry:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Windows Explorer search returns no results*



CriticalPoint said:


> Any joy under a different account? I think this is tied in with Windows Search - It's been known to change registry values and not revert them :angry:


No. No luck using a different Windows account.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows Explorer search returns no results*

Try a different Index location other then C:\Program Files\Data? Did you try Deleting and Rebuilding the Index? under Advanced/Index Settings?


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Windows Explorer search returns no results*

Spotted this; Windows 7 Search - No Results

/ Crit


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Windows Explorer search returns no results*



spunk.funk said:


> Try a different Index location other then C:\Program Files\Data? Did you try Deleting and Rebuilding the Index? under Advanced/Index Settings?


I rebuilt the index overnight and that fixed it. Odd though.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Windows Explorer search returns no results*



Solidify said:


> I rebuilt the index overnight and that fixed it. Odd though.


Nice! Please remember to mark your thread as solved! :thumb:










/ Crit


----------

